# RSA Securid Software Token on FreeBSD?



## btomza (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi All,

has anybody installed something similar to RSA Securid Software Tokens on FreeBSD? (https://www.rsa.com/en-us/products/identity-and-access-management/securid-software-tokens)

It's an app for two factor authentification... could easy-rsa work? any ideas, suggestions?

Thanks,
Alberto


----------



## IPTRACE (Jan 30, 2017)

I wrote some time ago an article about OTP (one time password) for SSH in BSD Magazine https://bsdmag.org (issue 12/2013).
If it's similar to your needs it can help you. Rewrote article I've found here.
https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/how-secure-can-secure-shell-ssh-be-one-time-password-aka-otp/


----------



## btomza (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for your answer IPTRACE, anyway... I think it won't work... but I'll keep it in mind


----------



## btomza (Feb 3, 2017)

Finally I'm using wine to run it....


----------



## gordon@ (Feb 9, 2017)

Depends on what you are trying to do. I use security/pam_google_authenticator on my publicly accessible server to require TOTP 2FA. Another option would be something like a Yubikey. I've got a Yubikey 4 setup in PIV mode that use store my SSH key on.


----------



## uchman (Jul 5, 2017)

btomza said:


> Hi All,
> 
> has anybody installed something similar to RSA Securid Software Tokens on FreeBSD? (https://www.rsa.com/en-us/products/identity-and-access-management/securid-software-tokens)
> 
> ...


Why would you use something that is not natively supported by FreeBSD? I guess its you employer that use this solution or something?

Otherwise there is a lot of other solutions for secure logins. Consider TOTP, smart cards or ssh certificates (or combinations)
https://framkant.org/2016/10/setting-up-a-ssh-certificate-authority-ca/
https://framkant.org/2015/11/using-smart-card-enabled-yubikey-for-ssh-authentication-in-freebsd/


----------

